# [layman] Overlay pour LAN (résolu)

## Poussin

Salut,

Actuellement, sur ma machine, j'ai un overlay local (dans /usr/local/portage, avec la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY qui va bien). Jusque là, pas de problème. J'ai également plusieurs machines sur mon réseau où je voudrais tester certains ebuilds. Il y a bien sur la possibilité de copier à la mais cet arbre local sur les différentes machines, mais j'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible de gérer ça avec layman, sans toutefois fais la demande pour être ajouter à la liste des overlays. Dans un premier temps, je compte garder ces ebuilds pour moi (na!) (et c'est surtout que c'est de l'expérimentale, faut pas lacher des trucs pourris comme ça dans la nature :p)

L'utilisation de layman me permettrait ainsi de mettre à jour l'overlay local en meme temps que l'arbre et les autres overlays, etc... (merci eix-sync)

Avez-vous des conseils sur comment faire la chose? Plus particulièrement:

1/ Comment ajouter un overlay non standard dans layman

2/ Sur la machine "hébergeant" l'overlay, doit-elle utiliser directement cet overlay local ou plutot l'ajouter aussi via layman (je pencherais pour cette solution, mais ça peut se discuter)

3/ Concernant l'hébergement, des remarques, des critiques, des fantasmes?

4/ Autre?

Je vous remercie pour vos lumières.

Solution

J'ai obtenu ce que je voulais. Qu'ai-je fait?

Créer un dépôt SVN, accessible en lecture seule pour les utilisateurs anonymes.

Sur mon serveur @home, créer un fichier repositories.xml, en me basant sur http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml , et ne contenant que les info de mon serveur svn

Dans le fichier /etc/layman/layman.cfg des machines voulant accéder à l'overlay, ajouter, l'adresse de ce fichier repositories.xml à la suite (ligne suivante) de l'adresse du repositories.xml officiel:

```

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

            http://monserveur/overlays/repositories.xml

```

layman -L et je vois apparaître mon overlay dans la liste. Il ne reste qu'à l'ajouter avec layman -a

Je suis heureux   :Very Happy: 

Merci à tousLast edited by Poussin on Sun Jan 22, 2012 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Pour ma part, l'overlay local, je le monte sur les différentes machines tout simplement par NFS !

Pas besoin de synchroniser quoi que ce soit ainsi. Tu modifie, c'est déjà dispo partout !  :Wink: 

```
# mount | grep portage

coruscant.xwing.info:/portage on /usr/local/portage/portage type nfs (rw,soft,vers=4,addr=192.168.6.254,clientaddr=192.168.6.14)
```

----------

## Poussin

c'est pas faux, mais tant qu'à faire, je l'aurais bien mis dans un systeme de versioning

----------

## guilc

Bah l'un n'empêche pas l'autre   :Razz: 

```
# ls -a /usr/local/portage/portage/.git

./  ../  COMMIT_EDITMSG  config  description  FETCH_HEAD  HEAD  hooks/  index  info/  logs/  objects/  ORIG_HEAD  packed-refs  refs/
```

----------

## Poussin

Au final, j'ai tout de même fait mon rebel et j'utilise layman.

J'édite le sujet pour décrire ma démarche

----------

